# 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I haven't done one of these threads in a few years. I'll try to log this build as much as I can. This will be the 3rd install in the car, so core WIREZ power wiring, ohio gen alt, radio is all in and done.



Right now the car has Hybrid L1 Pros, Clarus 5's in the dash, dual Clarus C5's in the doors and 3 DD 3515's in the trunk with ARC SEs, Helix DSP Pro and Kinetik Batts.

Trunk is changing to 3 Arc Black 12's sealed
Amps will remain Arc 4000SE to run the subs
Arc 4200SE per side to run L1Pro or Scan 2904', Clarus 5 and Illusion c10 sealed in the kicks (.5ft3 to .75ft3 if I can get that much space)



I have an extra 4000SE case which I will use to make the 4200's look like one large amp.

Clarus C5 is going here. They will vent back down into the dash that is already carved out.



Radio is a simple Pioneer NEX4100. waiting for the Sony SQ deck to drop.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome man. I'm sure it's going to be over the top. Looking forward to this build log!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No doubt, I'm digging it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

5 layers of mdf doesn't want to come out. Might just have to cut it all out

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Did I read correctly? 2 illusion 10s in the kicks?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Did I read correctly? 2 illusion 10s in the kicks?


glad im not the only one holy sheep!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, not a typo "one C10 per side sealed". The plan is not to cut the kick panel areas to gain more volume but the more I measure and think about it, I'm probably screwed and will be forced to.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I always thought those C10's could be a great midbass.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

why are you downsizing from a capable desent sounding sub to something that imo can sound just as good with a lot less output? I'm such a 15s guy lol..especially with big midbasses


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Weight/space/never happy

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

- Slow day at the office. Mostly measuring the trunk to ensure I can fit everything.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

your old sub install just gave me a great idea for the wifes g6. Well once it's my g6 I can get to playing but the planning is fun.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

if you plan to cut a 14" x 40" rectangle hole. DONT!


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

In for this


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> if you plan to cut a 14" x 40" rectangle hole. DONT!


Oh balls. That doesn't sound overly reversible :/

I'm thinking a trio of 10"s in rear deck and holes cut just big enough to get to fit. With a metric **** ton of bracing of course.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

nope, not easily. LOL


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*








4200se are getting some copper love.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

So 0ga to an 8ga terminal? Going to heat shrink these arc starters?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



BowDown said:


> So 0ga to an 8ga terminal? Going to heat shrink these arc starters?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk



Yup and Im hand making plastic holders so they don't ever touch each other. Stand by


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Starting the build finally this week. I still have to order some fiberglass, make the aluminum rings for the Clarus 5's for the Dash.

November Task
- Baltic Birch Sub Box with motor support internal bracing and painted white.
- Metal Amp rack (possible motorization)
- Metal Battery box that will be secured to the factory rear seat bolts.
- Custom Copper battery Terminals.

Cleaned up the garage in prep for all the work ahead of me. Here's the gear before they got put in a locker.



Some clay left over that i Have to clean off the the surround. .








missing from the photo is an Odessey PC2150, windows surface pro, DAC


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a huge stickler for wiring, fusing, safety and I refuse to use an off the shelf brass distribution block unless someone has created a 5x2 I/O High Amperage + 8-I/O for low amperage. like this but more outputs Wirez. PDFCS-44

So, I have a close friend with a lathe and a very good understanding of what I do. I tasked him to build me a 1" thick copper distribution system that will sit on a Odyssey PC2150. Plexi wil be used as a spacer.

Yes it's Fugly and took my 1 hour but it's important to do this step to make sure all points are accounted for.



I used 1-1/4 cheap dowel to mock up what the 1" blocks depth should be and to give him an good idea where all the pieces fit. Black foam I had kicking around for the block. 

Socket cap's will be used to secure the copper to the plexi.

Corrosion - the entire piece will be buffed to a mirror finish then a clear will be applied to prevent corrosion.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

The top of all 3 ARC SE amps will be cut out with this template:



The factory brushed aluminum face will be replaced with clear lexan.
This will expose the amp internals and give it a unique look.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Everything looks good so far and it sounds like an awesome plan.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

vwdave said:


> Everything looks good so far and it sounds like an awesome plan.


Thanks, only if I had a larger garage with a fireplace. I could get a move on.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Went to my local metal supermarket to price out 6061 aluminum. I was shocked at how prices have sky rocketed in 4 years.

So instead of making my own mount. I shelled out $132usd for this hold down kit, direct from Odyssey










I'll modify the aluminum top plate so I can add the plexi.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Here will be the PC2150's final location. Thankfully, the car has two 5/8" bolts holding the rear seats to the vehicle. I'll fabricate a 1" x 1/4" bar @ 38.5" in length, to the secure the battery. Also, this will provide a rear chassis ground to accompany the two runs of 0/1 from the main battery and alternator.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

What you got going on there Julian?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> What you got going on there Julian?


Hopefully something presentable for SBN  :surprised::blush:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Getting ready for a big weekend, time to get the box started. two 5x5 sheet of Baltic birch are ready to go.

Battery top plate has been submitted to the metal shop.







Head Unit has arrived - Working on getting some USB cables from Cardas.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, looks like awesomeness in progress, sub'd.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Froze my ass of today, but made great design progress and started to glass.

So in a nut shell the rear facing box is out. Physically, getting it in the trunk was the biggest obstacle. As much I want to keep my spare the new plan is to remove the spare and glass the trio there.

here's what I got done.












Warming up the dampening to make my life easier.











So today's progress is a bit on the slow side but It will get done.

Cheers


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Awesome man. Keep up the good work 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Justin, cheers to the long road ahead. Not at long as Brian's Lexus but still long


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Hopefully something presentable for SBN  :surprised::blush:


Driving through Atlanta on your way to FLA ?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

If the dollars stays at 67c we'll never come to usa ever again

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Larry W said the currency was quite a bit lopsided about a month ago aye. Nothing shipping north for a minute or so.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Larry W said the currency was quite a bit lopsided about a month ago aye. Nothing shipping north for a minute or so.


indeed it is!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Lets go!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Lets go!


That's really motivational!


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sitting here wondering how 3 12's won't drown out that front stage. But you've got me thinking. I have a good stash of SEs including a couple 4000se's. And 2 black 12's. I prefer odd numbers but I don't know how a 1000 watt front stage can keep up. 

Can't wait to see more of this.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

who says they are going to be on with a 10 in each kick


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Trip to the Metal store


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see you run that through that router


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Will do 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 61ragtop (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Lookin good man!! How do you like the Wirez deadener? Thinking of giving it a try in my impala convert....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

my whole car is layered with the foil'd back or the foil'd and foam back'd.

it sticks very well - you may need to use heat (put in oven for 15 min at 200) since you are in BC and it will aid you while using a roller.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Good morning Julian.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Evening greg

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

After running hybrid audio technologies for close to 8 years, I wanted to try something a bit different. Ribbet...










I've ran every possible HAT driver Scott has ever made, with the exception of the Clarus 6, unity and mirus.

We'll see how this goes. You never know, I might hate them and someone here will benefit from the sale.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Picture is broken.. but if it's ribbit.. then HELL YA!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Picture is broken.. but if it's ribbit.. then HELL YA!


better? GB4.0


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Ef'n cold ass day


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I have 1 more layer of woven to go then another chopped. 

I'll finish it up tomorrow a with thick layer of shortstrand gel + resine+ bondo and tiger hair( cabosil with small fiber hairs). 

The plan is to let this dry till boxing day then pull the mold out. From there, build the 1-1/2" top plate, install the threaded inserts for the top and subs.

Finish the inside with a spray can of rubberized asphalt. 

Tis all for now!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> After running hybrid audio technologies for close to 8 years, I wanted to try something a bit different. Ribbet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will you switch to the Audiofrog subs as well?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Will you switch to the Audiofrog subs as well?


Nope, they are close to each other so no need. Plus the whole trunk is Arc. Keep it in the family.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Got my second wind, plus the wife went to bed.

5 layers in the tub, 4 layers on the curves, 3 on the 90's/wood.

I'm going to add 2 more layers on the 90's/wood then a final milk shake to match the tub/curves




Milkshake processing



The Trio




Here it is applied. 2" plastic paint brush was the applicator



Flood lights will keep the trunk warm for a few hours till it's all dry.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Euf, lower back and body is sore...not 24, anymore. Yeah Rhymes.

ok here's today's progress. Lower Baffle cut to fit



The design of the trio.









Goodness, what a mess.



Test fit was perfect.




FISHMAN tribute!


Coworker, dropped by so I took advantage and took the tub out.












Tis all for today. There is only so much my body can take when the weather is at freezing temps.

I put the tub back in to prevent warping.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Got home early from the holiday festivities. I managed to put in a few more hours into the tub. One more thick layer of duraglass and smoothed out with milkshake. Once all that cured, rubberized asphalt was used to seal is all up.

Tomorrow I'm starting that baffles for the C10s and going to try and make a my own grill.


Filling in the gaps


Milkshake layer 1


MilkShake Layer..I lost count


Final stage


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I would have and have just mixed up some concrete or mortar mix in place of all the milkshake mix. Cheaper and adds more mass overall


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Hey Mic, cheaper yup. I had this on hand and wanted to use up what i had leftover from previous. Builds. 

Plus mass wont be the issue here. Bracing will be key with this large of a baffle and cone area. 

Have you started your new build since selling the Bimmer?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Lunch Break.

Thread rod is in and 4 holes drilled in the tub of vehicle.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

finishing up the bracing tonight. Glue and screws were used on both ends. No Rattles here.



I even added a layer of PL to the inside seams.



going to let this cure overnight then spray with one final coat of rubber asphalt.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Hey Mic, cheaper yup. I had this on hand and wanted to use up what i had leftover from previous. Builds.
> 
> Plus mass wont be the issue here. Bracing will be key with this large of a baffle and cone area.
> 
> ...


Yep Im sure youll do a fine job on the build. Ive just never been a milkshake fan.
I got a layer of dampening down in the trunk. and I have majority of pieces for the build, just missing speakers and amps...but processors, Dblocks, wiring etc...Im good


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

friend of mine suggested these


----------



## canuck (Jan 10, 2014)

hey jules ...dave from milton . cool so your living and working in the u.s.
how long is your visa.

anyway. i once had 4 subs all firing into 1 cabinet... you have 3 same difference.
i blew 2 of my subs. 

question how does the total volume and the 3 drivers work when they all use the same space. is using a common space a good idea , why not a cabinet of 3 separate boxes. if the impedance of 1 driver is off wont that effect the other drivers and cause the perceived volume to be constantly changing.
thanks dave


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Hey Dave, yeah long time. Ive never had subs blowing from being in a comon enclosure. 

Did you wire them in a series / paralell config? I had issues once wiring paralell and series enclosures

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Home for the next five days.

Plans are:

1- speaker positions with the 2904 and GB4.0

2- cut the kicks and glass, then dash start the dash.

3- hopefully by the time i'm done, everything will be wrapped for the drive home.





Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Very close friend came by and did his magic.












Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Taking a 3-6 week break from building to make some room for me to work at home

I decided instead to GUT my single car garage and finish it.

spray foam the walls, roxul the ceiling and drywall/wood/steel walls. the worx, natrual gas Mr.Heater radiant heaters and all WOOT!

garbage bin arrives tomorrow. Happy Gutting!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Ordered the flooring today. We are a Dodge family, so when I saw this it was simple.....Add to Cart


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Gutted like a fish. New rear wall, tons of insulation going in. Thank god the wiring was butchered.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

almost at the finishing stage!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Now that the garage is all done and other house related projects are wrapped up.

Back to this build.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

testing the midbass drivers.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Illusion Carbon C10's for Sale. married life!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...air*-brand-new-never-powered.html#post3544153


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*








I hope these fit 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Sweet

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Yup

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Tweets? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Coming tonight gb1.0

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Very cool man. Thinking af subs too? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Nope sticking with arc.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Doh

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

They are very close. Arc has the lowest fs.iirc

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

.....and they almost fit.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Mmm timmies 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



BowDown said:


> Mmm timmies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


That's the wife's - I don't drink that crap!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Angled baffle should cure your height problem. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Yup, 14 gauge and 1/4" steel ready to get welded back in










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So glad my GF doesn't care what I do with my car. I built my kicks to be as unobtrusive as possible, and she just puts her purse in the back seat. If we needed the room, we'd take her Jeep.

I'll have to remember to check this out at Finals this year!

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> So glad my GF doesn't care what I do with my car. I built my kicks to be as unobtrusive as possible, and she just puts her purse in the back seat. If we needed the room, we'd take her Jeep.
> 
> I'll have to remember to check this out at Finals this year!
> 
> Jay


Lot's more coming, trunk is going to be the best part. Cabin you wont see **** and will look stock.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

made some great progress today and the day isn't over just yet.

For those who know me well. I've been a Hybrid Audio Technologies user since late 2000's. I was introduced to Frog late last year and decide to upgrade after many many demo's and talking with Andy directly. Don't get me wrong,both speakers are great, these have other offerings that suit "my tastes".


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Dust collection upgrade













This piece is the top still of the to cut the insert for the metal


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Very cool man. Looks great 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Going back out now. The itch to fabricate has arrived.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome stuff bud. Looking forward to seeing this come together.

So are you going to do a pair of the 6.5's in the kicks then? I was thinking the same in my car but think I can fit a 10 easier than a pair of 6.5's


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Awesome stuff bud. Looking forward to seeing this come together.
> 
> So are you going to do a pair of the 6.5's in the kicks then? I was thinking the same in my car but think I can fit a 10 easier than a pair of 6.5's


Thanks Steve, so happy to be back building again.

yes, a pair of 6's in the kicks is correct, this allows for optimal foot space(cough wife) and most of the tactile energy from the midbass will be next to none "IF" I can get the decoupling correct.

I hate feeling the vibration from midbasses :laugh: your car is one of the very few that does what I want.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

AVIDEDTR said:


> ...
> Not at long as Brian's but still long


:surprised:

Big guy, big feet...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Thanks Steve, so happy to be back building again.
> 
> yes, a pair of 6's in the kicks is correct, this allows for optimal foot space(cough wife) and most of the tactile energy from the midbass will be next to none "IF" I can get the decoupling correct.
> 
> I hate feeling the vibration from midbasses :laugh: your car is one of the very few that does what I want.


I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with here. I'm always impressed by your attention to detail.

About my midbasses... yeah, somehow it just works well as far as not feeling a ton of vibration from them as they are super solid in the kicks (and I use butyl rope in between the enclosure and the body metal as a decoupler...BUT I am annoyed with them sounding a bit choked because of not enough air space. I'm looking into some options for that as well as like you, I dont want to cut more metal.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> :surprised:
> 
> Big guy, big feet...


:surprised:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with here. I'm always impressed by your attention to detail.
> 
> About my midbasses... yeah, somehow it just works well as far as not feeling a ton of vibration from them as they are super solid in the kicks (and I use butyl rope in between the enclosure and the body metal as a decoupler...BUT I am annoyed with them sounding a bit choked because of not enough air space. I'm looking into some options for that as well as like you, I dont want to cut more metal.


Thanks Boss, The trunk is going to be the hardest thing I'll ever pull off - but cant wait till it's done


I know you pain intimately - you gotta cut or they suffer


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Moar parts came in.







Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

12Volt Tools FTW!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Looks like they may strip out easy. Be careful. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



BowDown said:


> Looks like they may strip out easy. Be careful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


How?

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Solid copper or plated? Solid copper is very soft.. coarse thread steel set screw.. do the math.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Solid, it will be better. Infact stronger than the **** set screw arc provides.

It's not like the amp will be hanging from the terminal posts.

You need to look outside the box and look at this positively from the throne you are pooping on right now



Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Solid, it will be better. Infact stronger than the **** set screw arc provides.
> 
> It's not like the amp will be hanging from the terminal posts.
> 
> ...


DC Voltage pun?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I wish I could show the the reason why this is needed but in due time

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

meh


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

benny z said:


> meh


That's what I keep saying about your install too Benny 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> That's what I keep saying about your install too Benny


<3

that's because you've never seen it in person. if you had, you would be more "lol" than "meh".


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

got started on the grill today and fasteners for the subs


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

HeadUnit and DAC


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Wow that's some nice grill material. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

you know me, strong.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah I was just going to say the same- nice material there. I try for stainless sometimes but its so damn expensive. I like the cutout aesthetics and where you're headed. Great work as always.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

On yippee, car is playing music again, after an 8 month hiatus.

Sic

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> On yippee, car is playing music again, after an 8 month hiatus.
> 
> Sic
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Good deal man. Will check it out this weekend.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Having no midbass sure is different 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Having no midbass sure is different
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


lol

tell me about it.

I will say, though, it really shows you how much midbass can mess up the sound.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Tuning day.















Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> On yippee, car is playing music again, after an 8 month hiatus.
> 
> Sic
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Could have sworn I saw it at Finals...and that was "only" 7 months ago. LOL
I've bee listening to the stock rears in my car for the past month, and that was bad enough.

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



JayinMI said:


> Could have sworn I saw it at Finals...and that was "only" 7 months ago. LOL
> I've bee listening to the stock rears in my car for the past month, and that was bad enough.
> 
> Jay


2014 Finals*

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah.. I KNEW I saw it in TN, but I thought it was in AL too. Guess not. Going to be at Finals this year?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Tuning day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Tacoma access cab gotta system going? I'm all itchy for ideas for mine. 

Hope the tune turns out stellar.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Picked up a used RPM2 from Rane, to help out the reference system.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Forgot to post this from last weekend. Great show.








Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Trunk temp setup just to get me going.
Car will be finished over the next 3 month with some help from Shon Besharah at wicked garage.





















Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*





















Reference system complete. Paradigm seismic 110 - 10" sub with room correction software.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Bro how did I not get a chance to hear your ride????? I want to hear it in PA. I am sure it is bad ass. 

I need to to one of these build logs, I am just to damn lazy after work lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

#1BigMike said:


> Bro dow did I not get a chance to hear your ride????? I want to hear it in PA. I am sure it is bad ass.
> 
> I need to to one of these build logs, I am just to damn lazy after work lol.


I didn't bother to bring it to the show. Mid stream into moving drivers around. My dash 8s held in by gravity and haven't installed my new DSP. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Justin no one wants to hear your car he's talking about mine dude

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Justin no one wants to hear your car he's talking about mine dude
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Ur bro down? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

? English 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> ? English
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I see he edited it. See my quoted text for the confusion. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Shon is an install stud.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Shon is an install stud.


Yes indeed Shon is insane. Going to pick up my bitplay and custom piece #1

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Justin no one wants to hear your car he's talking about mine dude
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


How soon finals of 2014 fades from your memory. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

You guys are nuts lol... I want to hear them both. I see you both have great experience and really good ears.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Mike we actually secretly hate each other which is why we score each other cars poorly

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

lol Bro Down. Love it. I may have to start calling you that from now on.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Working on the dash today

















Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*




























Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*










Now to figure out the tweeter

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That didn't take long to figure out...lol.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Andy's the master when it comes to this stuff man I tell you.

All of the pillars wrapped in probably by midnight tonight

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

How is the tablet and Peachtree usb to spdif combo? Any funny noises or quirks? Seems like a pretty simple solution digital to processor.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

It was ****, the guy who gave me the x1 to try was an idiot 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Off to bed,





































Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Trunk temp setup just to get me going.
> Car will be finished over the next 3 month with some help from *Shon Besharah *at wicked garage.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


imp:

Gonna be doing som aluminum work? lol

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Yup and metal work and more copper

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You sure Shon knows what to do with metal ?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I hope so

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



















Quad layered dash mat.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



















Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*











Time to breakout the welder.

Kick panels fab

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*




























......and I need to tune more 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I couldn't stop laughing










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't wait to hear this car next month!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it going to be at Caol Country Regionals?

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Where is that Jay?

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Pennsylvania. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/750762968384346/

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

100% yes.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> I couldn't stop laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*




















Mocking piece is ready to transfer

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't think they are wide enough...need to cut more.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Yup, you're right. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But seriously, that is cool.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I think so too 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I keep telling myself that I am not doing any more cutting than what I have already done...

Then I keep seeing pictures like this.

Fugger.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Just do it. YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Mocking piece is ready to transfer
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


Totally mistook that harness wrapped in fabric tape for a tree branch at first, lol. The driver's side looks like the lower woofer is below the floor, or is it an illusion?

Jay


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Sorry Jay, busy with beer, diner, beer.










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Looking good!


Thx slacker 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> I couldn't stop laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant in this pic. How did you they get so far down there?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Thx slacker
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I'm determined to have my car done this spring lol.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I think that's the floor material just sitting higher in that pics during construction 

Awesome job there bud. I'm looking very forward to hearing it at Daves show in Wyomissing in a few weeks. Should be a very good turnout for it too.

I better get my tuning game up for this one.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Steve, I'll make sure my subs are off for this one .

Thanks broski

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm determined to have my car done this spring lol.


Which car?

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*










Hmmm 10GA on tweeters, we'll more like 8GA. Why not

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



JayinMI said:


> I meant in this pic. How did you they get so far down there?


Jay it's a dodge, they build them this way


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm determined to have my car done this spring lol.



Come to IL next month! All y'all!

May 14th - "SQOLOGY" IASCA 2x


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My salesguy claims to have convinced the owner of our shop to reimburse me for gas and hotels if I go to out of town shows. I'd like to hit the show above, as well as Coal Country Regionals, if he's serious. But I need to get my tune on before then. Was planning on going to the show in IL yesterday, but we got busy at work so I couldn't make it. I'd like to check out the Avenger, and Steve's car. Missed it at Jason's meet (since he didn't come), and imagine it's only gotten better since Finals.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Jay it's a dodge, they build them this way


With holes in the floor? lol

I've had some Dodge/Plymouth products in my time. lol

Jay


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Steve, I'll make sure my subs are off for this one .
> 
> Thanks broski
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk




:laugh::laugh:

If I brought the same tune as my dsp created for me last time, you could turn yours off and use mine from across the parking lot. :surprised:

I still don't know what happened there. A couple days after getting back I checked my preset and it showed the same name, but the tune was borked. Never had anything like that happen before. I pulled into Syracuse that morning and listened and it was pretty darn good. Didn't bother to listen again (why would I think I had a need to) until the end of the day when I got in with Bill when he demo'd and we were like "what in the hell ?!?" Sub was on full tilt and the tune was wacky. I love what this Helix dsp pro can do, but damn it has some quirkiness that can be frustrating. Now I have to verify tune right before any judging just to make sure nothing is off. :mean:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



captainobvious said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> If I brought the same tune as my dsp created for me last time, you could turn yours off and use mine from across the parking lot. :surprised:
> 
> I still don't know what happened there. A couple days after getting back I checked my preset and it showed the same name, but the tune was borked. Never had anything like that happen before. I pulled into Syracuse that morning and listened and it was pretty darn good. Didn't bother to listen again (why would I think I had a need to) until the end of the day when I got in with Bill when he demo'd and we were like "what in the hell ?!?" Sub was on full tilt and the tune was wacky. I love what this Helix dsp pro can do, but damn it has some quirkiness that can be frustrating. Now I have to verify tune right before any judging just to make sure nothing is off. :mean:


It's all bills fault! It's was fine when I was in it!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



captainobvious said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> If I brought the same tune as my dsp created for me last time, you could turn yours off and use mine from across the parking lot. :surprised:
> 
> I still don't know what happened there. A couple days after getting back I checked my preset and it showed the same name, but the tune was borked. Never had anything like that happen before. I pulled into Syracuse that morning and listened and it was pretty darn good. Didn't bother to listen again (why would I think I had a need to) until the end of the day when I got in with Bill when he demo'd and we were like "what in the hell ?!?" Sub was on full tilt and the tune was wacky. I love what this Helix dsp pro can do, but damn it has some quirkiness that can be frustrating. Now I have to verify tune right before any judging just to make sure nothing is off. :mean:


Steve, it's called the Helix competition curse. Same thing happened to me at finals in 2014.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Looking very good Julian.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Looking very good Julian.


Thanks Greg, with all turmoil going on in my son's life, I need to keep myself doing something or I'll go nuts

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

No choice but to re-wire.
























Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Thanks Greg, with all turmoil going on in my son's life, I need to keep myself doing something or I'll go nuts
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk



We feel for you Julian. There is NOTHING worse than having to fight for the health of your child. 
It changes you as a person. 
I personally understand why you have your head under the dash. It is good therapy.
Best of wished for your family.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Thanks Greg. This isn't the place to iron out my personal politics, so back to the thread.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That looks like some nice speaker wire. I recently had to order up some new stuff too to do some re-wiring myself. Haven't gotten to it just yet, but hopefully soon. I have a ton of techflex in the basement calling me... lol.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



















Steve, get to work

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm always 2 steps behind...

:/


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'm always 2 steps behind...
> 
> :/


Check FB messenger

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



















Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Fun times





































Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Broom and a stool for a wire rack ? When in need !!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Greg more like kitchen table chair muhahaha

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

This is going to hurt 










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mmm.. hand scrapes.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Huh?

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

That wasnt fun










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I'm assuming from cutting rather than twisting zip ties.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*























































Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm curious as to your point on running 2 6.5" midbass in the kicks? What performance output are you trying to achieve with them? And why not just use an 8" midbass?

Just curious of course.
Awesome rebuild.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Audiofrog doesn't make, an 8 inch and the fact that I had as much cone area with the illusions, I wanted to keep that. thanks for the comments

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*






























Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good. I know that techflex was a pain in the ass with zip ties on the cables.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

actually Steve it was a breeze, I read up on people that have done this in the past and I bought the right size. its actually one and a half inch techflex

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Also, are those midbass sealed or vented out?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

My guess is, they go into the frame rails and then from there don't know.

I would need to seal the enclosure and then put some sort of smoke agent into their find out what happens

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*










Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good Julian!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Miss you Howard. Thanks 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Baby power and air hose.



AVIDEDTR said:


> My guess is, they go into the frame rails and then from there don't know.
> 
> I would need to seal the enclosure and then put some sort of smoke agent into their find out what happens
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*










Clay barred waxed and Polished ready for car

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Sails replaced with OEM freshness



















Closed cell foam added




















Dash mats don't exactly sit normal. This shouldn't aid









Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Building your own eh? What materials and how many layers? Should form well sitting in the sun for a while secured like that.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Distribution block was picked up on Saturday.
Shon Besharah from Ottawa was tasked to do the work.

Now the fun part, finish the install


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

And this is going on the bench for some extensive testing.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That distribution block is SICK! I really like this build


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

That... Distribution... Block...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> And this is going on the bench for some extensive testing.



Nice did you pick that one up from Diyma? Saw one there for pretty good price.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Bnib local purchase

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

















I got music transfered and got it to play out of both optical and HDMI.

Interface is about a friendly as windows 95.

Ugh, why do engineers build such **** interfaces. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been seeing the distro block all over Facebook and IG, didn't realize it was yours! Shon does incredible work.

Jay


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Interface is about a friendly as windows 95.
> 
> Ugh, why do engineers build such **** interfaces.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk



Yeah I wasn't so impressed by the UI. You can tell they didn't quite have the engineering in the software side they needed. But the sound quality delivery is solid, though some issues like continuous play etc. Hopefully a software update coming.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



Babs said:


> Yeah I wasn't so impressed by the UI. You can tell they didn't quite have the engineering in the software side they needed. But the sound quality delivery is solid, though some issues like continuous play etc. Hopefully a software update coming.


Babs,

How did you determine the quality on the player? I'm trying to setup up an A/B test with a my boss's LINN Exact DSM $20K music player. 

Can't wait to try thing thing in the car.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I've been seeing the distro block all over Facebook and IG, didn't realize it was yours! Shon does incredible work.
> 
> Jay


yeah, it was very hush hush, I'm glad he changed the original design to a more artistic look instead of my fugly design.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The distribution block is absolutely next level fabrication work. That's going to be an unbelievable piece in a great install.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Babs,
> 
> How did you determine the quality on the player? I'm trying to setup up an A/B test with a my boss's LINN Exact DSM $20K music player.
> 
> Can't wait to try thing thing in the car.


Definitely not scientific. Just by ear. Had a demo in SubterFuse's S6 with some higher-than-CD resolution tunes. I thought it surpassing about any source I've heard in car just in the sheer amount of clean 1's and 0's of information it sent to his DSP. It's pretty much sold me on the idea that redbook CD is sub par. 

I imagine that would be quite the comparison with the Linn.

One would think though if you're feeding a DSP digitally from the source player, there should be very little difference except in resolution capabilities and then you get into clock quality and jitter, etc. 

I think you'll be pleased with the bit play, if they ever get the firmware update done. I wouldn't mind having one myself, and would like to see more companies explore this type of source player device.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which post did I say Shon was a beast in?

Let me go quote myself.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> The distribution block is absolutely next level fabrication work. That's going to be an unbelievable piece in a great install.


totally agree  

I'm looking forward to this phase of the install


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Which post did I say Shon was a beast in?
> 
> Let me go quote myself.


I had the pleasure watching him for a few hours on Saturday and it's like watching magic.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

been having major headunit / bypass / processor issues, taking the car off the road to diagnose and replace some areas in with trouble

Since the pioneer is gone, some birdie got me on this to play with and damn!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Ahhhh..... Let me know how you like her.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

won't know till September. lots to do.

the initial experience is great


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

With all the issues going on, I decide to make midrange and tweeter position changes in the car, after talking to the season'd judges at the last event in PA. 

The left side(drivers) sounds too sandwiched and the L / LC / C aren't what they should be. Right side is on the verge of EPICness.

Also, the weight in the trunk is severely affecting the suspension so time to purge. There is ef'all for aftermarket suspension so going custom is the only route and it's not cheap

To accomplish this, I have to remove the windscreen and rear window and re-used the rear deck for the subs.

preview:


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Distribution block was picked up on Saturday.
> Shon Besharah from Ottawa was tasked to do the work.
> 
> Now the fun part, finish the install



I love Distribution block.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

robolop said:


> I love Distribution block.


I wish I could take any credit Robb. I will convey the message to Shon.

Thanks Robb.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I think he already knows this


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> With all the issues going on, I decide to make midrange and tweeter position changes in the car, after talking to the season'd judges at the last event in PA.
> 
> The left side(drivers) sounds too sandwiched and the L / LC / C aren't what they should be. Right side is on the verge of EPICness.




IME this is typical of a dash mounted setup. The angle on the right is nearly perfect for a good stereo triangle (30 deg off axis) but the left is usually 5-10 degrees off axis at most. Which chokes the left side's stage width. The only way to really get an even L/C/R is to wind up with the center image to the right of where most people feel it should be (even though it's technically more correct).

That's not to say that pillar mounting is that much better. Ultimately the driver's side speakers are at most 20 degrees off axis. And that's if you go with the sail panel area which has a set of problems in and of itself.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

ErinH said:


> IME this is typical of a dash mounted setup. The angle on the right is nearly perfect for a good stereo triangle (30 deg off axis) but the left is usually 5-10 degrees off axis at most. Which chokes the left side's stage width. The only way to really get an even L/C/R is to wind up with the center image to the right of where most people feel it should be (even though it's technically more correct).
> 
> That's not to say that pillar mounting is that much better. Ultimately the driver's side speakers are at most 20 degrees off axis. And that's if you go with the sail panel area which has a set of problems in and of itself.


This response is so spot on, I have no words to respond.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I actually have the same issue. How would you go about fixing it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



SkizeR said:


> I actually have the same issue. How would you go about fixing it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I always found tucking the Tweeter as far back the drivers side is critical for imaging. make the PLD's a lot less and moving the seat more the center is a last resort but it's a trade off.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

More products are coming in the mail before the car gets gutted.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> More products are coming in the mail before the car gets gutted.


Gold plated tips for the ultimate toslink SQ :laugh:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

More parts are coming in. Car is officially off the road in 10 days. Had to make an amp subs change due to the weight of box, wood, ect. Suspension for the Avenger would require custom whatever. not going down that road

So, out comes the 3 arc black 12's and Arc 4000SE. Going in is a single 2300SE and four frog GB 10D2's. Going to re-use the rear deck that I already cutout.

starting soon


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*








[/URL][/IMG]

Needs a bit of a re-polish







[/URL][/IMG]



Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

New subs came in



1/4" baffle rings, laser cut.



Officially off the road and ready to gut



Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice! I like the steel subwoofer baffles.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Nice! I like the steel subwoofer baffles.


mee too. cant wait to start welding these to the rear deck


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

All systems Go. Weather better comply


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Awesome man. Good luck with the weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

taking a lunch break, might as well load some photos.
























To secure the first piece I'll be using this


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If there is any way to get some actual welds in there, I would. The panel adhesive works really well though.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Nice!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> If there is any way to get some actual welds in there, I would. The panel adhesive works really well though.


The area cut will be welded in certain sections. I had to seal up a section where the metal was thin and triple layered. not fun

I want the panel to flex with the car which it why I chose the seams sealer. It's a good decoupler 











Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

AVIDEDTR said:


> mee too. cant wait to start welding these to the rear deck



Any good tutorials you'd recommend for some very basic welding and a very cheap setup? I'd like to learn to at least do some basic welding for things like amp racks and mounting pieces.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Any good tutorials you'd recommend for some very basic welding and a very cheap setup? I'd like to learn to at least do some basic welding for things like amp racks and mounting pieces.


youtube has lots of good info. weldingtipsandtricks has good vids, eastwood has some good basics vids, weld.com has good vids, etc. 

an 110v mig welder, which is more than suitable for those tasks, can start at a few hundred and go up from there. I've had my eastwood 135 mig for about 4 years with no issues. welded up amp racks, a DIY jeep bumper kit, and several other things. if you want to get 'religious', then get a Miller or Lincoln. There is also Hobart, ESAB and Everlast that make good units. You can find plenty of reviews on youtube for each of those.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

the machine I use is an inexpensive MIG. It's like the one from Harborfrieght but with more options. mine runs off 115v and does up to 16 gauge fine. 

Make sure you buy the one with variable wire speeds and adjustable power.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

AVIDEDTR said:


> the machine I use is an inexpensive MIG. It's like the one from Harborfrieght but with more options. mine runs off 115v and does up to 16 gauge fine.
> 
> Make sure you buy the one with variable wire speeds and adjustable power.



Model?

Thanks


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

can only buy in Canada. It's a brand specific to us.

Chicago Electric Welding - Item#61849

look at that


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> youtube has lots of good info. weldingtipsandtricks has good vids, eastwood has some good basics vids, weld.com has good vids, etc.
> 
> an 110v mig welder, which is more than suitable for those tasks, can start at a few hundred and go up from there. I've had my eastwood 135 mig for about 4 years with no issues. welded up amp racks, a DIY jeep bumper kit, and several other things. if you want to get 'religious', then get a Miller or Lincoln. There is also Hobart, ESAB and Everlast that make good units. You can find plenty of reviews on youtube for each of those.



Thanks bud! I'll check that out! Yours looks like a nice solid option.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Thanks bud! I'll check that out! Yours looks like a nice solid option.


I dont have this one : Chicago Electric Welding - Item#61849, mine is made by some china company that probably clones the Chicage Electric Welding #61849


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Slow going since my contractor had all of his supplies in my garage during the week and I couldn't do ****.

Today, I got a late start since the plumber and NatGas guy were here for 6 hours. 

Burned thru 4 metal blades today?!? Not sure why. Last weekend I was able to cut the same material with only 2. 33 degrees vs 21 








Tomorrow, I'll shape the tips and seal these in place. 

I hope to have some time to mess with the Engine fuse mount and fabricate that too.

Cheers
JR


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Why the hell is it so cold up there? It's July! :laugh:

Nice progress, looking forward to seeing more. I'm in the planning and sketch/layout stage for mine currently. Need to figure out the best way to fit all of this crap into a false floor and make it look purdy still. :blush:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No gas for the welder?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

I will next year. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Our house is finally renovations free. Here's the progress. You know the saying, happy wife = happy car audio husband  





Friend of mine in Syracuse offered to cut up my Arc SE's, and paint the amps and PS8 to match my bumpers.

Acrylic inserts are going in place for the stock aluminums.

All for now.

More after the long weekend at the trailer.









Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The house reno's came out fantastic bud. I'm sure the wife must be very happy with that. It's beautiful.

Love the color coordination ideaon the amps and dsp as well as the acrylic covers.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Thanks Steve, James should have it all buttoned up the day of the show 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Sitting at the Toronto airport waiting for my flight. Here's the gear now.













Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

WOW....!!!
Those SE look spectacular


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

kinda dodgy...

i like it!


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Love your home speakers


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful looking amps right there and nice logo etching on the acrylic covers.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Thanks all, can't wait to get home and start.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ WRX (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks killer! Can't wait to see it in person one day. Good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## DirtyPickle (Jul 7, 2016)

Very impressive. Just seen you quit on this but for good reasons.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the support over the years. I'm still going to judge locally thru MECA, once I get my **** together. For now. last post.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Putting the car back together for it's last version till the next car is purchased in 2025.

I kept the radio, frogs and swapped amps to arc xdi.

Should have it running in the next 7 days.




















































Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

amazing job... cant wait to see finished pics


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Lookin good brother. Can't wait to see and hear it when you're done.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Passenger side kicks getting done.
The last photo is my arm all the way inside the body. Big kicks!!























Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

been a busy few weeks























Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, it's been quite a while since I updated this thread and since I have a boat load of gear for sale, I'd might as well update this thread.

Here what's happened over the last few years.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Didn't like the GB40 in the off axis position so I'm moving them more forward.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Swapping amps out for either TRU Billets or Tungsten | Revelation | ARC SE


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good. Recently had an opportunity to listen to those Audiofrog mids and was really impressed with them!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> Looking good. Recently had an opportunity to listen to those Audiofrog mids and was really impressed with them!


Top 3 speakers made for 'car audio' IMHO. Dynaudio & Audible Physics are the other two.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Now that our 2019 Honda Ridgeline is pretty much done, I decided to buy some TRU Technologies Tungsten amps off a friend in Virginia Beach. Thanks Stephen Krell . Steve also acquired my custom copper(Shon B) distribution block from me years ago and I felt it was time to bring it home.

So, details of the install are simple: speakers are getting moved back to the pillars, midbasses will remain in the kicks. Sub is either going in the foot well or in the trunk.
Radio has changed to a Clarion NX708 over optical and I'm using my FiiO M11 over coax for critical listening.

PS8PRO is the heart of this system and is a stellar sounding DSP - which I believe is in a league of its own with regards to how it compares to the rest out there.

===============================================

First thing I started to acquire were used interior parts from a wrecker. I scored, replacement doors, sail panel covers, Apillars, top of dash cover and the upper and lower radio bezel for $90.

The white stuff on the drivers door card is a foaming cleaner to remove some dirt.

Picked up the amps in July from Stephens old stomping ground in Syracuse.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

removed everything from the trunk and pulled out the back seat. I had to relocate a few wires, since this will be a false floor and the PSC moved to the headliner.
I re-terminated the 3 ground wires(Main Batt, Alt and Frame) and cleaned the belly.

The spare tire is out and the newly opened space received a 5/8" piece of MDF to hold the electronics and distribution blocks.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Fiberglass re-enforced filler was used to fill the gaps and the amp rack design took shape. Aluminum plate will be used to raise the T2 and T4 amps. I tapped the aluminum and used socket caps to secure the amps in place. MDF also receive threaded inserts with socket cap fasteners to match.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

amp rack taking shape.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Picked up regular heatshrink and WIREZ 10gauge speaker wire, 8gauge remote wire and 4gauge power and ground wire.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Final mockups of RCAs and I starting to layout the PS8PRO and speaker barrier strips. I thought it would be cool to line up all of the Wirez logos going into the PS8PRO. Too bad the batch I had on hand were two different logo sizes.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

5 position barrier strips installed and bring on the wiring phase. To me wiring is so much fun, I dont mind taking the extra time, even though no one will see it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Twisted some low gauge power, ground and tigger wire for an SMD VU meter then I started to wire up the amps remote wire.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Trying to determine where to put the VU meter and did more remote wiring and started the speakers.

All of the connections are crimped then soldered. Heat shrink is added for a clean look.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

.....and that's all for one day. Wifey is out with friends, so I'm home with my son chilling.


!!! ENJOY !!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> NICE!





ErinH said:


> Good stuff!


Thanks Guys, back at it tomorrow morning. I should have it wired up in the car in a week or so.....I'm still waiting for this to hit my doorstep:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Wife came home earlier than expected. Spent another hour or so on the speaker and power wiring.
















Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

installing tie downs and using some tesa tape in certain areas


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That distro block is awesome.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

So happy with the outcome.

Fiberglass time. woo.!


























































Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Carpet on the belly.
And amp rack goes in.

Time to build the floor
















Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Had to fix the trunk light wiring. Done for the week.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Thanks Guys, back at it tomorrow morning. I should have it wired up in the car in a week or so.....I'm still waiting for this to hit my doorstep:


custom hand made


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> Had to fix the trunk light wiring. Done for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



ErinH said:


>


BHAHAHAHA! 

Love It Erin!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

GREAT to see you back at it with the Avenger, that car was sooooo much fun to listen too.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chefhow said:


> GREAT to see you back at it with the Avenger, that car was sooooo much fun to listen too.


Thanks Howard. I figured, I'm going to own her for another 2-3 years then move on to something else. This will be her final install.

You should hear the Truck.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Thanks Howard. I figured, I'm going to own her for another 2-3 years then move on to something else. This will be her final install.
> 
> You should hear the Truck.


Now that I am closer I am thinking a show next season might be a good reason for you to come down and help me out with judging. It also gives me a reason to demo your truck...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Now that I am closer I am thinking a show next season might be a good reason for you to come down and help me out with judging. It also gives me a reason to demo your truck...


I'm down for that! can't wait!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking awesome so far Julian. Love the OCD wiring. I'm the same way. I love making the wiring look very clean. Don't always do it, but I very much appreciate it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> Looking awesome so far Julian. Love the OCD wiring. I'm the same way. I love making the wiring look very clean. Don't always do it, but I very much appreciate it.


Can't wait to show you guys it all wired up to the Copper distribution block

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Looking good man!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

Welcome home gorgeous























Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

New base ready to go








































































Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*

9 beers later. Time to call it a night.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: 2013 Dodge Avenger SQL install - ARC / HAT / HELIX / Illusion / Sony*



AVIDEDTR said:


> 9 beers later. Time to call it a night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME WORK!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great. That block is suhweeet!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

chefhow said:


> AWESOME WORK!!





ErinH said:


> Looks great. That block is suhweeet!


Cheers guys, I ran out of zip ties last night, so I'll pick some up today and clean up the center section that looks out pf place.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Well today was a great day, ordered a TRU line amp










and finished up the LEDs and ran a low amperage test run.


----------

